# Tadalafil back in stock!



## TwisT (Jul 12, 2012)

Only at purchasepeps!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 3, 2012)

*$20.69 thru this weekend!*



TwisT said:


> Only at purchasepeps!


----------



## destructo (Feb 1, 2013)

This stuff is bunk and when you complain they just give you attitude.  Nice.  Not!


----------



## blergs. (Feb 1, 2013)

.......


----------



## blergs. (Feb 1, 2013)

destructo said:


> This stuff is bunk and when you complain they just give you attitude.  Nice.  Not!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 1, 2013)

Youre email "The product you sent me is not what it is advertised to be.  I take the branded tadalafil so I know what to expect.  Return for refund or what?  Chargeback?"

my response 
"Did you research prior to making your purchase? You can send it back for a refund minus 15% re stocking fee. BTW tadalifil isn't a brand." 



clearly stated on our web site
Tadalafil is a PDE5 inhibitor, A phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitor,  often shortened to PDE5 inhibitor, is a drug used to block the  degradative action of phosphodiesterase type 5 on cyclic GMP in the  smooth muscle cells lining the blood vessels supplying the corpus  cavernosum of the penis. THIS PRODUCT DOES NOT SHOW EFFECTIVENESS IN ALL  TEST SUBJECTS!


Anything else? Would you like me to round up plenty of customers who feel different then you?  Go threaten someone else




destructo said:


> This stuff is bunk and when you complain they just give you attitude.  Nice.  Not!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 1, 2013)

Considering we've only provided 841 vials with possibly 3 complaints I think were doing OK. Not to mention one of the issues gave us praise do to the fact it wasnt responsive in his test subject but showed positive results in an associates of his.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Feb 1, 2013)

95% of all rc companies are selling vardenafil as tadafil or sildenafil - whether they know it or not. 
I know of only a couple companies where this isnt the case and several (ie almost all) where it is.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's  one of his latest emails to us
"Maybe that's the problem. I thought I was buying Taladafil. You keep mentioning taladifil. "

The product we've been providing has approval approximately  800 testers. I'm done here.


----------



## destructo (Feb 1, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Here's  one of his latest emails to us
> "Maybe that's the problem. I thought I was buying Taladafil. You keep mentioning taladifil. "
> 
> The product we've been providing has approval approximately  800 testers. I'm done here.



No problem with that.  I'm glad 800 folks didn't complain.  That stat doesn't mean that this is what you say it is!  Sounds like business is good.  

However, that said, if I get a prompt refund on returned product I'll post that as well here.  Folks can make their own minds up on whether they want to try this product.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 1, 2013)

As I stated have the product tested.




destructo said:


> No problem with that.  I'm glad 800 folks didn't complain.  That stat doesn't mean that this is what you say it is!  Sounds like business is good.
> 
> However, that said, if I get a prompt refund on returned product I'll post that as well here.  Folks can make their own minds up on whether they want to try this product.


----------



## TRON2 (Feb 1, 2013)

And that was me my friend. I purchased your product and experimented with different doses on my own subject not obtaining satisfactory results. However, before writing a bad review and calling it bunk I gave it the benefit of the doubt by letting someone else use it and the results were perfect. My personal subject just did not respond  to that product and it worked in another so the conclusion was that the product was legit and potent just not in my own subject.


----------



## TRON2 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am the one who purchased the tadalafil and it was unresponsive on my own subject. I emailed purchase peptides regarding this and was immediately offered my money back which was impressive. However, I tried a couple more dosages and it was still not working. But before writing a bad review I let someone else try it with great results. I notified purchasepeptides and told them I would not be needing the refund and was still planning on writing a positive yet honest review. He responded by asking what I was planning on purchasing next and when I told him a couple products that I was going to get. He said what's your shipping address I am going  to send you those for free for being honest and not discrediting the company without full research. My experience with this company made me a customer for life.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like you and Nate Chase at his barbeque! 



blergs. said:


>


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 4, 2013)

You are beyond words. Returning a completely full bottle yet the product was bunk. Or did you empty it out and replace it with another content. You have been refunded but not for the used dropper you sent back. 
Nor did I deduct the 15% restocking fee. I figured you may need it. 




destructo said:


> This stuff is bunk and when you complain they just give you attitude.  Nice.  Not!


----------



## destructo (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the refund.  I drew 1ml from the bottle.  No more.  I'm sure it still looked full.


----------

